# Bitte um Rat – kleine Schlange im Haus entdeckt!



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2017)

Ihr Lieben,

ich brauche mal dringend Eure Hilfe! Heute habe ich – völlig absurd eigentlich – eine klitzekleine Schlange in meinem Haus entdeckt! Sie schlängelte im Flur und verschwand ziemlich fix in einem kleinen Loch unter einem Türrahmen. Sie scheint dort einen »regulären« Ein- und Ausgang zu haben, so scheint mir. Das Haus ist alt und nicht unterkellert – es könnte also theoretisch möglich sein, dass es an der Stelle irgendeine kleine Verbindung nach außen gibt. Die Schlange war klein, ca. 10 bis 15 cm lang, sehr dünn und zum Schwanzende sehr spitz auslaufend. Die Färbung ist dunkel, Muster oder Flecken konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht erkennen. Aufgrund der Körperform halte ich das Tier aber nicht für eine Blindschleiche, da wäre das Schwanzende kräftiger, so weit ich das recherchieren konnte. Theoretisch könnte es eine frisch geschlüpfte __ Ringelnatter sein – unser Garten wäre prädestiniert als Habitat für diese Tiere. Das Loch im Türrahmen hat einen ungefähren Durchmesser von 1 cm. Ich würde die kleine Schlange natürlich gerne einfangen, damit sie zum einen nicht im Haus herumstrolcht, zum anderen nicht von den Katzen erwischt wird.

Und da brauche ich Euren Rat: Was mache ich dann mit der Schlange? Ringelnattern sind geschützt und ich kann sie ja wohl nicht einfach nach draußen setzen bei der Kälte, oder? Gibt es eine Stelle, bei der man solche Tiere abgeben kann? Oder könnte ich das Tier in einem Terrarium halten, bis es draußen wieder warm genug fürs Aussetzen ist? Ich wäre gerne bereit, mich um das Tier zu kümmern bis es wieder in den Garten darf. Aber dafür brauche ich Informationen, worauf ich bei der Haltung achten muss, wovon es sich ernährt, wie das Terrarium für die Winterruhe eingerichtet sein muss. Das würde ich dann alles vorbereiten, bevor ich das Tier einfange.

Und dann noch eine Frage: Ich habe gelesen, dass __ Schlangen gerne in Gruppen Winterruhe halten. Meint Ihr, ich muss damit rechnen, dass es da mehr als ein Exemplar gibt?

Ich habe jetzt fürs erste eine transparente Tüte so mit Kreppband großräumig um das Loch geklebt, dass die Schlange zwar nicht türmen kann, aber genügend Platz und Sauerstoff bleiben, damit sie keinen Schaden nimmt, falls das Loch keinen zweiten Ausgang hat.

Das ist eine wirklich verrückte Sache – für Euren Rat wäre ich von Herzen dankbar!

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin 

PS: Selbstverständlich mache ich Fotos, sobald ich die Gelegenheit bekomme!


----------



## Tanny (20. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin, 
leider kann ich Dir zum Thema so überhaupt keinen Rat geben. 
Wirklich außergewöhnlich. 

Vielleicht könntest Du mal eroieren, welche Umweltschutzverbände bei EUch in der Gegend ansässig sind und dort denn erfragen, ob und wenn ja wen es unter den Mitgliedern gibt, der sich mit regionalen Reptilien auskennt. Den würde ich dan mal direkt kontaktieren und das besprechen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dein Haus - auch ohne Keller - diverse Öffnungen nach Aussen hat. Früher hat man ja anders gebaut und nicht erstmal eine Betonplatte gegossen so wie heute. Wenn ich die Fotos von Deinem Haus richtig sehe, hast Du unten eine Reihe Granitquader? Die liegen garantiert nicht komplett unter der gesamten Fläche. Und meisten liegt der Fußboden auch nicht direkt auf dem Sand. Wenn Du Dielenboden hast, hast Du darunter auch Hohlräume ohne Ende. 

Ich würde die kleine einfach in Ruhe lassen und höchstens das Loch in die Wohnräume verschließen. Denn durch das ist sie wohl kaum eingezogen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

das Haus hat ein Fundament aus Brunnenringen, die mit Beton ausgegossen wurden. Allerdings ist es wirklich schon alt und ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass da zig Ritzen und Spalten sind, in denen kleine Tierchen einen Platz zum Überwintern finden können. Da eigentlich gerade Renovierungen in just dem Bad und an dem Türrahmen anstehen, wäre es bestimmt der pure Stress für das Tier, wenn ich es einfach dort beließe und nur das Loch verschließe, oder? Ansonsten wäre das ein pragmatische Lösung, mit der ich leben könnte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Jan. 2017)

Staubtrockene Wetbox und ein kippsicheres Wassergefäß,

als Substrat Hanfstreu mit ein paar Verstecken. Wasserwechsel alle zwei Wochen.

So ist sie gut versorgt  - ca. jeweils 5 Monate im Keller, wenn kein Keller vorhanden, ruhiger, dunkler, kühler Raum

Du kannst Dir einen Heizlüfter hinstellen, der springt bei etwa 2 Grad an und kostet fast nichts.

Ein paar Decken über die Kiste helfen bei garstigem Frost auch. Außerdem gibt es ja die Wettervorhersage, die vor Tiefsttemperaturen warnt.

P.S. Trotz Kälte kriechen Ringelnattern ab und zu umher, liegen im Wasserbecken oder häuten sich. Auch Kotabgabe ist normal.


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2017)

Hmm - ich bin sicher, dieses Loch hat einen Hinterausgang. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Schlange auf einem anderen Weg in den Flur bzw. ins Haus gekommen ist, um in diesem Loch wieder zu verschwinden. 

Ansonsten würde ich mal in der nächst größeren Stadt beim Tierheim nachfragen, ob die eine Reptilienstation in der Nähe kennen oder gar selbst eine haben. Als Laie würde ich mir das nicht unbedingt aufbürden wollen (auch wenn die Beschreibung von Eva-Maria nicht sooo schwer klingt).


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2017)

Ich danke Dir, liebe Eva-Maria! Das liest sich, als habest Du das auch schon mal durchexerziert? 

Christine: Ich mache mich auf alle Fälle mal schlau! Neues Wissen schadet schließlich nie. 

Ach Eva-Maria, noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit Nahrung aus? Ich frage mich, ob die Schlange wohl auf der Suche nach Futter war? Wassertröpfchen sollten im Bad, wo sie zur Zeit wohnt, ja nicht so ein Problem sein …

Hier ein Link zu einer Schlangenratgeberseite (Unterseite: Winterschlaf bei __ Schlangen), die ich gerade gefunden habe. Falls einem späteren Leser auch mal so etwas passiert.


----------



## sugger1234 (20. Jan. 2017)

Loch zu machen finde ich jetzt  auch nicht so gut, wenn sie dann nicht mehr rauskommt wird sie sterben und zum faulen anfangen
Ich möchte  keine Schlange im Haus haben wollen, grrrr 
Mach doch  mal Bilder


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2017)

Moin Kathrin,
ich hatte zwar schon mal kleine Ringelnattern im Haus, allerdings im Sommer... nicht zur Winterruhe.
Das ist einem Bekannten von uns passiert und den habe ich kurz um Rat gefragt (s.o.)
Wenn Du lebende Mehlwürmer in der Zoohandlung besorgen kannst... dann ab und an mal einen anbieten,
ansonsten... sich selbst überlassen.... in der entsprechenden Umgebung, z.B. frostfreie Abseite, kühl und ruhig,
wird sie sich schon selber was suchen. Im Bad hat sie dazu ja eher weniger die Chance, da ist sie auch nicht
wirklich gut untergebracht, zu warm, zu hell, zu unruhig...


----------

